# طلبات ترانيم جديده للكورالات والشرائط



## PoNA ELLY (26 ديسمبر 2008)

انا كاتب ترانيم للكورالات او الشرائط وفي استعداد كامل لكتابة اي ترنيمه
ورقم موبايلي ****************
اتمني اخدمكم بعيوني


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخى الحبيب ممنوع كتابة اى معلومات شخصية 
ان كنت تريد ان تساعد الناس وتخدمهم بكتابة الترانيم  فذلك يكون من خلال المشاركة  بتلك الترانيم على صفحات المنتدى وليس من خلال الموبايل 
سلام ونعمة​*​


----------



## wahwah32 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

shokra ekhwaty


----------



## minabobos (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليك ع محبتك
يوايرت تقدر تساعد ف مقاطع موسيقيه لكورلات بتبداء لو عندك الحاجات دى


----------



## anosh (5 يناير 2009)

*اهلا بيك يا ابانوب وسطينا و ميرسى على الخدمه الجميله ديه و على فكره انا بكتب و بلحن و انا عارفه انك كاتب ترانيم يعنى لو محتاج حد يلحن كلماتك انا ممكن الحن لك اى حاجه و اسجلها بصوتى و ابعتهالك ... ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر ... و لو فى اى وقت حد خد منك ترانيم و مش لاقى حد يلحن انا موجوده ...... ربنا معاك ...... ( انجى اسحق )*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يناير 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا انجي انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاييا كن
انا كتبت ترانيم كتير بس للاسف ملقيتش حد يلحنها فانا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي
دي ترنيمه كتبتها علي موضوع مهرجان  2008
اتمني انها تعجبك
عايشه فـــــ بيتنا
+ياكنيستنا يا عايشه فـــــ بيتنا                      يا ماليه علينا كل حياتنا
  دا انت كنيســه وصخـــره معانا                       واخده مكان مالي قلوبنا

ق:        انا وبــيتي بنعبدك                               يا ربي يسوع ونمجدك
         كل حياتنا ملك ايديك                                بكل خشوع نسجدلك

+ربي يسوع بمجده بناك                                  جوه فــــــ بيتنا وخلاك
لينا مناره بتهدي قلوبــنا                                   لما نتوه ونيجي نلقاك

+يا كنيستنا بنشهدليك                                   فــ كل حياتناانت اساس  
 يا زرع الهنا بروحه ماليك                                  ليك الحب وكل اخلاص


----------



## anosh (8 يناير 2009)

*ابانوب سيبك من مهرجان 2008 و حاول تكتب لموضوع 2009 او اى كلمات تانى لترنيمة لان 2008 خلصت و خلص مهرجان 2008 بس نصيحه منى ليك ابعت لى الكلمات فى رساله خاصه ليا او ارفعها على اى موقع و نزلها بس بلاش كلماتك تكون كده متاحه لاى حد حفاظا على حقوقك الفكريه مش اكتر و ربنا معاك و ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر .*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يناير 2009)

يا انجي للاسف انا مش عارف ابعتلك رساله خاصه
ساعديني علشان ابعتلك الترانيم


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2009)

*مش هتقدر تبعتلها رسايل خاصة  لانك مشاركاتك قليلة *​


----------



## anosh (15 يناير 2009)

*خلاص يا ابانوب نزلها عادى و انا هاخدها بس ياريت تكتب ان ماحدش ياخد الكلمات ديه لانها هاتتلحن و انت بس اللى من حقك تتصرف فيها علشان تحافظ على حقوقك الفكريه .......... لان بجدالناس بره ابدت تاخد اغانى تركى و هندى و تعملها ترانيم ربنا يرحمنا .*​​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2009)

*بسيطة يا انجى اول ما تنقليها ابعتى لاى مشرف يحذفها *
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 يناير 2009)

ياجماعه الترنيمه دي من كلماتي "كونوا كاملين"و هاتلحنها انوش بس ياجماعه انا مش مسامح لوحد خدهاو هو وربنا يتحاسبوا لاني انا بس ليا الحق في تسويقها.       كونـــــوا كاملــــين
+زي الاعمي وزي الميت ........عايش عمري كله شجون
  كل ايامي فــ غلطي ببيت...كل احلامي بقت فــ سجون
  ليلل ونهار علي نفسي بنوح.....يمكن تصحي فيا الروح
  كل ما اتوب توبتي تروح...........ويروح معاها طريق الدار.

ق:يا الهنا كمالك نتمناه......وكل كلامك لينا حياه
.                     كونـــــوا كاملــــين
وعشان يا الهنا انت قدوس....بتحب تجيلك كل نفوس
.                     جايــين نادمـــــين

+نفسي اعاتب نفسي مره....ليه فــ توبتي بفالي سنين
وطريق المجد دا كله مسره.........بعد جهاد وشوق وحنين
وبتوبتي يا ربي تبقي بدايتي.....بدايه جديده لحد نهايتي
وكلامك ليـــا هو دا ايـــــــتي.......اللي خــــلي خطاه ابرار.اتمني يا انجي اترنيمه تعجبك وربنا يساعدط وتلحنيها
وميرسي خالص ليكي


----------



## anosh (16 يناير 2009)

*ابانوب انا خدت الترنيمة و باذن المسيح اول ما اخلصها هاسجلها بصوتى و ابعتهالك بس انا عايزه اعرف ايه الكلمه اللى قبل سنين   ( ليه فــ توبتي بفالي سنين ) ... ربنا ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر و تكتب لنا حاجات احلى و احلى ...... و ياريت تنزل شعار المهرجان بتاع 2009 و تكتب على نفس موضوع مهرجان 2009 و نستعد للمهرجان من دلوقتى و ربنا معاك .​*


----------



## anosh (16 يناير 2009)

*بس انا ليا تعليق صغير ليه كاتب فى الاول (  زى الاعمى و زى الميت عايش عمرى كله شجون  ) الاعمى انا معاك انه يعيش فى شجون و الم لانه عاجز ضرير لكن الميت هو اصلا ميت هايحس ازاى بالشجون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## MINA133 (17 يناير 2009)

وأنا يا أبانوب في عرض أي ترنيمة تخص مهرجان 2009
ويا سلام لو anosh تلحنها
يبقى خدمتوا الكورال اللي أنا فيه كتير أوي


----------



## MINA133 (17 يناير 2009)

*أأأه 
وطبعاً حقوقك الملكية الفكرية محفوظة :d*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يناير 2009)

ميرسي ليكي يا انجي لاهتمامك
الكلمه اللي قبل سنين <بقالي>
وعلي فكره انا اقصد الموت الروحي يعني الانسان الخاطي بيبقي ماشي ورا الخطيه زي الاعمي والخطيه بتخليه في حالة موت روحي...ونلاحظ هنا انا بتكلم عن الخاطي ضعيف الاراده جدا .....وانا اقصد هنا ان الكمال مش مستحيل لاي حد بس لازم جهاد وشوق وحنين.


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يناير 2009)

يا مينا انا الفتره اللي جايه كلها هتبقي كلماتي مركزه علي موضوع المهرجان وفي ترنيمه بتلحنها انوش ان شاء ربنا هاديهالك اوهكتبلك واحده تانيه واكيد انوش هتلحنها


----------



## MINA133 (17 يناير 2009)

وعلى فكرة بقى أنا هظبطهالك تظبيطة حلوة أوي
هعملك عليها حتة Clip هيكسر الدنيا 
وطبعاً الحقوق الملكية الفكرية محفوووووووووووووظة
وبجد شكراً على تعبكم انت و aNOSH  ربنا يديم بركته عليكم


----------



## anosh (17 يناير 2009)

*انا فاهمه قصدك من الترنيمة بس مكانها هنا مش صح اوى لانك بتتكلم عن واحد عاجز حاسس بحزن و شجن لكن االميت مش بيحس بشجن  يعنى ممكن مثلا تقول زى الاعمى و زى كسيح لان الاعمى و الكسيح فى حالة عجز ضعف الاحساس بالشجن هنا ممكن لكن الميت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى مش خادمه االمعنى اوى ...​*


----------



## anosh (20 يناير 2009)

*ابانوب ده لحن مبدئ للترنيمة بتاعتك ....... انا سجلتها بصوتى طبعا مع مراعاة دور البرد الشديد اللى عندى اللى منعنى حتى انى اسجل شريطى ... المهم اسمعها و قولى رايك قبل ما اظبطها معلش اذا كنت غيرت حاجات بسيطه فى الكلمات بس لان ساعات اللحن بيحكم ... انت طبعا مش هاتلاقيها مظبوطه اوى يعنى نقلة البيت للقرار لسه هاظبطها لما اطلعها على الاورج ...انا بس كنت عايزاك تسمعها و تقولى رايك قبل ما اظبطها و اكملها ......... بس انا طالبه منك طلب صغير و ده فى مصلحتك ياريت تجدد فى افكار الترانيم لانى بجد الافكار كلها استهلكت و انا بجد مش بحب الحن كمان الافكار اللى خلاص ماتت من سنين ....... على العموم اسمعها و فى انتظار رايك و فى انتظار اول ترنيمة للمهرجان ..... ربنا معااااااااك و صلى من اجلى كتير ( انجى اسحق ).​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/81600004/f55cb570/___.html


----------



## anosh (21 يناير 2009)

*ابانوب انت من القاهرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و الا منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا انجي علي المجهود الرائع اللي ف اللحن
وسلامتك الف سلامه انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي لكن بجد لحن جميل بس انا اتمني انك تحاولي تعلي تون اللحن من بداية ليل ونهار علي نفسي بنوح 
وصدقيني يا انجي انا بحاول اطور فـــ افكاري وبحاول اكتب ف كل الموضوعات باساليب جديده وباخد ليا قدوه ف الكلمات من غير شك رمزي بشاره طبعا 
انا علي فكره من طما<سوهاج> 
وانشاء ربنا قريب هابعتلك ترانيم للمهرجان بس شويه علشان انا مطحون طلبات ترانيم هنا وف اماكن تاني
وربنا يساعدك ومستنين شريطك بفارغ الصبر وربنا معاك


----------



## anosh (23 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى ابانوب على ردك...........و صلى لى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير​*


----------



## anosh (24 يناير 2009)

_*كويس ان اللحن عجبك .......... هاظبطها و ابعتهالك كامله  ........ و لو فيه اى حاجه تانى عايزه لحن ابعت لى ......... ربنا معاااااااااااك و يبارك حياتك و موهبتك ......... صلى من اجلى *_​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 يناير 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك يا انجي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مايكل عوض (25 يناير 2009)

يريت شريط بطلة اليمان للقديسة دميانة


----------



## MINA133 (26 يناير 2009)

كدة انت خذت نصيبك 
فين نصيبي أنا بقى يا عم أبانوب 


انت وعدتني بترنيمة
وانا مستني الترنيمة عشان أبدأ شغل في المهرجان
سؤال ليكي يا انجي
هو انت انجي اسحق ؟؟

وبجد  ربنا يعوضكم 

وأنا عند وعدي هعملك كليب جامد يشرف الترنيمة


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2009)

*اهلا بيك يا مينا وسطينا ........ انا فعلا انجى اسحق ...... بس انت ليه بتسال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## MINA133 (27 يناير 2009)

أصل في كذا ترنيمة في النتدى معمولة باسم انجي اسحق
وانت لما بتجيبي ترنيمة بتاعتك
بتكتبي بردو للمرنمة انجي اسحق
والناس بتقولك انجي
بس كنت عاوز اعرف مين انجي اسحق 
طلع انت
بعد كدة اكتبي للمرنمة انجي اسحق وبين قوسين أنا    " للمرنمة انجي اسحق ( anosh )


طاب سؤال تاني

هي ترنيمة عايز منك هدية
أساساً انت اللي منزلاها
ولا كنت بتقوليها في الحفلة وبس ؟؟
على فكرة كمان انت صوتك حلو


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2009)

*ترنيمة عايز منك هديه لفريق فى كنيسة العدراء المطريه بتاع ريمونا رسمى و كانت نازله فى الشريط بتاعهم الاخير عايز منك هديه ...........و  الترنيمة اللى بصوتى اللى على المنتدى ده كان تسجيل الحفلة بتاعت الصيف اللى فات 2008 مع الكورال بتاعى ............*​


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2009)

*و ان شاء الله الشريط الاول ليا نازل قريب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ........... بس محتاجه صلاتكم *​


----------



## MINA133 (27 يناير 2009)

بنعمة المسيح وبركة العذراء والقديسين 
الشريط هيكون جامد وهيعجب ناس كتيييييييييييير​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 يناير 2009)

مينا انا مانسيتكش انا شغال في طلبك بس سامحني انا اتاخرت عليك علشان عندي طلبات كتير ومستعجله بنعمة المسيح في خلال اسبوع هتكون عندك بس معلش انا محتاج انك تكلمني علي الموبايل ورقمي0129084238
معلش يا مينا كلمني علشان عايز اعرف منك شوية حاجات


----------



## MINA133 (28 يناير 2009)

انجي
بصي بقى 
في ترنيمة بتتجهز ليا خلاص أبانوب بيظبطهالي
ها فاضية تلحني
ولا أشوف منتدى غيركم 


أه 
لما شريطك ينزل
قولي في المنتدى عشان نرفعه على 4shared


----------



## anosh (28 يناير 2009)

*اوكى مينا لما ابانوب يخلصها هاخدها و الحنها ... بس لو عايزها علشان تدخل بيها المهرجان قولى على المرحلة اعدادى و الا ثانوى علشان يكون اللحن مناسب للمرحله اللى هاتدخل بيها المهرجان ... و ياريت تقولى انت منين و من كنيسة ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## MINA133 (29 يناير 2009)

بصي يا ستي
أنا نشأت وترعرعت في كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - شبرا الخيمة
والمفروض ان الكورال في سن اعدادي

بس في حاجة 
لو الكامات اللي أبانوب بيألفها طلعت كبيرة على سن اعدادي

يبقى الترنيمة من نصيب كورال ثانوي :t30:

لما يبعتلى الكلمات
وتشوفيها 
نشوف ان كانت تنفع ثانوي ولا اعدادي 

وناخد بركتك لما تلحنيها


----------



## PoNA ELLY (31 يناير 2009)

مينا يظهر في مشكله فــ ايميلي علشان ايميلك اتمسح من عندي ومش عارف ابعتلك الترنيمه ياريت لما ترجع من سفرك ونشوف رسالتي تكلمني ونتفق نبقي ع النت في ميعاد واحد علشان ابعتهالك


----------



## anosh (2 فبراير 2009)

*ابانوب انت اديت لفادى جميل انى ترنيمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 فبراير 2009)

انجي معلش انا مش فاهم سؤالك؟
لو تقصدي مينا انا كتبتله ترنيمه جديده


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 فبراير 2009)

وايه الفكره في سؤالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 فبراير 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ابانوب انت اديت لفادى جميل انى ترنيمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*





انجي انا رديت علي سؤالك اتمني تكوني فهمتيني


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 فبراير 2009)

ايه يا عم مينا فينك انت نسيتنا ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

